# Roof And A/c Maintenance



## therink (May 13, 2010)

As part of my routine pm today, I went up and cleaned the roof and hand scrubbed all of the caulk/Dicor seams. Doing the caulk by hand gives ne an up close look to see if any spots need to be recaulked. Everything looks good.
While up there, I decided to removed the A/C shroud and check it out. The coil fins were about 1/3 plugged with dust/debris. All I can say is I am do glad I checked it. Iscrubbed it out with water and scrub brush and also cleaned out the condensate pan drain holes.
I strongly recommend to che
ck out and clean the a/c unit if you haven't in a while. My fiver is two years old, so I guess I should do this once per year. I do also remove the inside ceiling cover a couple times a year and vacuum out the condenser fins there. Steve


----------



## Stoney (Sep 9, 2011)

I will do that too. I will probably make that part of my spring clean up each year.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

you can also take the cover off of the other side of the A/C and clean the inside condenser. I bought some condenser cleaner from Menards for $5 that did a real good job of cleaning them off.


----------

